
Ask HN: Post-Covid tech we need when we reopen - jelliclesfarm
I was thinking what we need when we reopen post covid SIP has been lifted.<p>1. Robot janitors and autonomous mobile foggers for schools, offices and working spaces.<p>2. Ag robotics. Guaranteed. This is my domain and I can make a whole long post about what we’d need.<p>3. Mobile groceries<p>4. Mobile farmers markets<p>5. 3 day work week?<p>6. 3 day school week?<p>7. Wearables that detect temperatures of people around you.<p>8. Contactless thermometers&#x2F;body temperature readers.<p>9. New ways to create screen entertainment...like movies etc.<p>10. Virtual entertainment&#x2F;tourism&#x2F;seminars etc.<p>11. Sex bots.<p>Anything else?
======
mydongle
There's a fundamental problem with the way public restrooms are used. A lot of
restrooms still have doors that require opening by hand to get inside one.
When someone needs to wash their hands because their hands are dirty, they're
going to have to touch the doorknob with those dirty hands because the place
to wash their dirty hands is on the inside.

Secondly, when most people need to go into a stall for a #2, they don't wash
their hands _before_ they use their hands to open the stall and then do their
thing inside. They wash their hands after. Another aspect is the use of toilet
paper from one toilet paper roll. You grab it to get some paper to clean your
ass, then you touch it again some more. Then you go up, pull your pants up and
then open the stall with your hands, then you finally wash your hands.
Bathroom stalls can often be cramped too so some people can't operate without
possibly rubbing against the stall walls, which can be pretty gross. Another
flaw is that toilets get flushed with the toilet cover open. Imagine all the
shit particles that get shot all around the stall.

~~~
jelliclesfarm
I agree.

It can be solved easily with motion triggered door locks. And bidets/Japanese
style toilets. There are many models available these days.

------
jelliclesfarm
Why can’t we have nasal filter plugs instead of face masks?

------
brnr
Bluetooth microphone enabled face masks

------
jelliclesfarm
Litmus paper like test strips?

------
openlowcode
Face masks

